

Steve Jobs Announces iCloud in 1997 - rkwz
http://designdare.com/video-steve-jobs-announces-icloud-in-1997

======
martin1b
Jobs is a brilliant, creative thinker (as usual). I've come to expect nothing
less from this guy

